# Huge Placcy



## kaz (Jan 12, 2008)

This placcy doesn't believe that he should only eat algae - if we put new fish in the tank they disappear - he is now about 8 inches long

placcy.jpg (60.0 KB)


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pic, I take it he lives alone now


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

We used to have a big aquarium but i had to sell it when i had my little lad because i couldn't look after it anymore. We had a big plec to he/she never used to munch on the other fish though lol


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Fab pic - I had a plec years ago and LOVED him so much - they are great although I did have some missing fish here and there too come to think about it!!!!!


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Your plec still has plenty of growing to do. They can grow upto 18inches long and have quiet wide and deep bodies. Plecs mainly live on a diet of veggies, but the odd fish goes down well, lol. I would consider finding him/her a decent size fish to live with such as a Tiger Oscar, they will stand their ground but you need a decent size tank 3ft plus!

Emma x


----------



## kaz (Jan 12, 2008)

He co-exists with a placcy 1/3 of his size, 2 small loachy things and he allows 2 neon tetras to share his tank as well


----------



## derick (Nov 24, 2007)

hi fish people my name is derick i keep tropical fish i dont have a pelc, but i have a red tailed black shark who is a real bully, he never leaves all the other fish alone, but he is a great looking fish,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhh now i know what i have just been looking at in your tank Derick,,,,


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Aww he's a lovely plec, i used to have 2 in my tank, i called them Posh & Becks, they got to big though as they reached over a foot each in size, so we rehomed them. 

When i try to take photos of my tank they always come out rubbish, yours are fab though.

Paula


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hee hee hee, posh and becks,, i like that,,,


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi just saw pic of your pleccy,i had a huge tank a few years ago 6ft by 6ftx3ft wide.I had 2 huge oscars around 18 inches long and 2 plecs arond the same size,maybe a bit bigger.They were carnivorous and ate live food,and their bodies were solid like they had armour plating on,and very strong 1 ended up down my top when i emptied and sold the tank!


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

kaz said:


> This placcy doesn't believe that he should only eat algae - if we put new fish in the tank they disappear - he is now about 8 inches long
> 
> placcy.jpg (60.0 KB)


my plec is about 40 years old coz i got it from a man who had hadit since he was a boy 

its about 9 1/2 inches so ur pleccy is catching up!
ther supposed to be vegetarian but mine likes fishfood, it floats upside down on the surface hoovering up the flakes


----------



## snowey (Apr 18, 2008)

He's lovely - usually use "dead fish" for mating to feed young


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

I had a couple of huge plecs,they were about 18 inches,they are definatly carnivorius when they get that big!!they were not interested in any algae!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

try wieghting down some cucumber!
have they got a bit of bog wood to munch on?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

I think they would rather eat flesh kay


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

ooh as long as it aint mine lol


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I used to have a 3ft tank in a cabinet with a small Plec and a Silver Shark i had from a baby amongst other fish and Dwalf Clawed Frogs and a 4ft tank with Jack Dempsey,s and Blue Acara's plus a huge Plec. If you go to Nottingham shopping centre they have a huge tank in the middle with silver sharks in and the biggest Plecs you ever saw lol


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

kaz said:


> This placcy doesn't believe that he should only eat algae - if we put new fish in the tank they disappear - he is now about 8 inches long
> 
> placcy.jpg (60.0 KB)


used to have a 3' tropical set up.. We had a Plec in it he was huge.. and our fish started vanishing.. Then we caught him.. he would suddenly surge across the tank and swallow a likkle fishy and then it was gone!!


----------

